# "Thar she blows!!!!!!!"



## Phoebs (May 28, 2009)

Arrrgh. Phoebe is now 9 months old. I found myself saying about 2 weeks ago that I was wondering if she was getting ready to blow coat. There's no doubt now. Why does it have to happen when life is so super busy? Last week on Friday, I noticed a small mat behind her ear. By Saturday, there were multiple mats hiding out behind her ears. I knew I had to fit in some major grooming sessions in the weekend. We had marathon grooming sessions on Sunday and Monday. Sunday night, I had to comb her out for something like 2.5 hours- out of nowhere, both her haunches became totally matted. If I'd taken her to a groomer, I'll bet they would have insisted on shaving her. It did give me warning signs, but I was shocked at how fast it got incredibly bad. What a torment. Monday morning I finished the last matts and bathed her.

I have a few questions about this: I see the mats are in patchy areas. Once those mats and puppy fur are gone, will they be problem areas again? In other words, does each part of her coat blow "once" or continually? Also, how long does the whole process last? She went a few days with no noticeable matts, and last night I found some hiding on a leg. Will it go in bursts, or be constant? Also, she is prone to matts right at the very edges of her ears. They are so small and fine that even the fine part of the comb goes right past them. What's the best way to get these areas combed out? 
Advice and comfort are much needed! And I'm so happy I got my CC comb before it all hit. This is a great tool, and she still loves her wood pin brush.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I cant remember how long it lasted on Stogie.. I think once you get through the coat you will be good. Maybe a month? I do know I drank a LOT OF WINE. It helped. You may need a support group.  

Some dogs can blow coat more than once, but I dont think to this level. Getting rid of the puppy coat is the hardest part. Just keep brushing around the ears and the tail, like several times a day and your life will be much better.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Julliet, I hate to say it but I'm not sure there is a standard answer. They are all different. Lulu just seemed to wake up one morning a walking matt! Once they were out she just got the NORMAL little matts all over her body and still does. Vinny, at 3 still gets matts because of his undercoat. Gabby is only 8 months and she gets a very few under her arms, but just wait, blowing is anyday now.
Hopefully, for you and Phoebe, she will have the type of coat that doesn't matt easily.
Carole


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi got matted so bad after he was neutered, so I had him shaved down. That was when he was jusy about 7 mos. Shelby was about 10 mos when she started and I remember it lasting a few month. But she always gets matted. No huge mats, but I have to make sure to brush her a couple of times a week. She just turned 3 yrs old on Oct 5th. Kodi is much easier and hardly gets matts.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Awwww shucks! It stinks, doesn't it!
Just keep up the brushing, keep her bathed a little more often, a clean dog doesn't mat as much. 
There is no 'one' answer to your questions, I think the only answer is THEY MAT AND IT'S NO FUN!! But once it's over, her coat will be alot easier to handle.
Give miss Phoebs a big belly rub from her fist momma... *grin*


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Pixie has the sheep coat-thick and cottony. I believe she will always mat. Good thing she's cute and has a great personality.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I also think it's different according to what kind of coat your Hav has. Cicero has gifted me with two long rounds. His second was worse than his first. A tiny pea size could change into an orange size overnight. Melissa is right...a glass of wine can help and I even thought about drugs at one point...lol It was hard with his cotton coat. Try to brush out the problem areas twice a day...especially behind ears. I clipped 'armpits' short since they don't show. It helped to run him or brush late at night when he was tired. The good news...it will one day stop as quick as it started and be much easier with only a few small ones every now and then. You can do it...just do small sessions during the day!


----------



## nanatotwo (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok, I have a really silly question....do they lose their puppy coat totally? For some reason I thought I had read that the adult comes in and wraps around the puppy coat, thus the matting so I had it in my head that they kept the puppy coat. The more I thought about it, it doesn't make sense. Would someone fill me in please? :redface:


----------

